# Little man in Oregon Needs Home!



## elcworld (Dec 5, 2004)

I need peoples help to finding a cute little boy kitty a home for Christmas!He was dumped off here by my house. I live in North Plains, OR. I only ask here, because last year about this time I posted another cat that was dumped off by my home. And found him a great home! I live in a country area and people love to drop animals off out here. This kitty is a speical one though. When I found him he was laying in my front yard, I thought he was dead. I picked him up, he was skin and bones no real life left in him. I started care for him I hand fed him food and water for day'still he started eating on his own. I have given him dewormer, earmite meds, and flea drops. He has put some weight on now. He's still very skinny but seems healthy and no problems. He's the sweetest, loving cat I have had around in years! I have had him now for 2 months. I have 4 other cats and would love to keep him but I just can't. He stay's in my mudroom and use's a litter box. i need to find him a home I have less then a week to do so. It's getting colder outside and he just won't make it in my mudroom ( there is no heat in the room). If anyone interested please contact me at [email protected]


----------

